# Desktop Linuxumfrage, Gentoo auf Platz 4 :D

## UTgamer

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/94351

Mitmachen bitteschön, Platz 3 wäre noch in erreichbarer Nähe.

----------

## nikaya

Done   :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Danke für den Hinweis UTgamer :)

Ich liebe solche Umfragen!

----------

## disi

Also da kommt man sich vor wie ein Alien...   :Shocked: 

Ich haette nie gedacht das so viele Ubuntu nutzen. Ich bin da mit Gentoo und Windowmaker schon echt einer der Underdogs.

Wie auch immer hab mal mitgestimmt.

----------

## _eckobar_

DONE

echt schlimm wieviele leute xbuntu nutzen ... da verblasst sogar debian ... hätte ich mir nicht gedacht

----------

## musv

Erstaunlicher finde ich eher, daß in den letzten Jahren Mandrake so abgekackt ist. 

Wenn man sich die Umfrage von 2004 ansieht, da war Yoper auf Platz 1 (Kennt das jemand?) und Mandrake auf Platz 2. Schon 2006 hat Mandrake keine Rolle mehr gespielt. Naja, ist wohl nicht sonderlich repräsentativ, wie auch schon irgendwo erwähnt wurde.

----------

## Keepoer

Viel interessanter finde ich, wie stark Gnome zugelegt bzw. KDE verloren hat. 2004 haben noch knapp 2/3 KDE benutzt und nur 1/5 Gnome. Jetzt liegen beide mit etwa 37-38% gleich auf. Das wundert mich in dem Sinne, dass die beiden nicht schon 2004 gleich auf lagen. Ich würde mal vermuten, es hängt mit ubuntu zusammen, welches standardmäßig auf Gnome setzt (Xfce und K...-Varianten mal außen vor). Da ich annehme, dass sich Ubuntu noch stärker durchsetzen wird, wird das nächste Jahr mal interessant  :Wink:  Vielleicht sollte mal abgefragt werden, welches UBuntu eingesetzt wird...

----------

## moe

Komisch ist eigentlich nur, dass das beste Mailprogramm von die Welt (Claws Mail) nur 0,2% nutzen (mich schon eingerechnet)   :Laughing: 

Im Großen und Ganzen erstaunen mich die (vorläufigen) Ergebnisse nicht wirklich. Fast 10% Xfce haben mich sogar positiv überrascht, der Rest war mehr oder weniger gleich meinen Erwartungen..

----------

## UTgamer

 *moe wrote:*   

> Komisch ist eigentlich nur, dass das beste Mailprogramm von die Welt (Claws Mail) nur 0,2% nutzen (mich schon eingerechnet)   ..

 

Das Claws Mail so wenig Unterstützung hat ist aber hausgemacht, ja es ist ein selbstgemachtes Problem, die Privatanwender die aus dem Windowsumfeld kommen nutzen sehr sehr viel HTML-Mails bei denen mittendrinn und nicht im Anhang z.B. Bilder stecken um die auch direkt der Text fließt. Das geht mit Clwas ja nicht, also werden die auch kaum über 0,5 % steigen, so ist die nackte Tatsache nun eben mal. Outlook machts eben von Hause aus, und Thunderbird ebenso, also ist und bleibt Thunderbird die Nr. 1. KMail oder Evolution können auch HTML-Mails versenden.

Der Gnomeanteil kommt so gut wie fast nur von Ubuntu oder Debian.

----------

## moe

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> [..] HTML-Mails [..] Das geht mit Clwas ja nicht, also werden die auch kaum über 0,5 % steigen

 

Das wird jetzt OT, aber ich kanns ja auch nicht so stehenlassen  :Wink: 

Claws kann HTML-Mails mit einem gtkhtml2-Plugin problemlos darstellen. Nur Schreiben kann man scheinbar wirklich keine, aber das hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nie gebraucht..

Claws ist das einzige Programm was hier ohne Geschwindigkeitseinbussen mit Imap-Konten >5000 Mails klarkommt. (Klar ich sollte mal aufräumen, aber das mach ich wenn ich Lust hab und nicht wenn mein Mailprogramm es mir quasi vorschreibt).

Edit: Als "Beweis" mal ein Screenshot von mir, der etwas mehr HTML, als die nichtssagenden Screenshots auf der Seite zeigt

----------

## UTgamer

Na so offtopic finde ich eine Diskussion über die Umfrageergebnisse nicht.  :Wink: 

moe, die Leute wollen Bilder direkt in ihre Mail einfügen, nicht im Anhang, und das beim Versenden. Ich bin in einem Mailverteiler von rund 256 Mitgliedern, wir schicken uns gegenseitig Spaßdinge zu, und die lassen sich schlecht erklären ohne das die Bilder direkt vom Text umfloßen werden, wie z.B.

Vorher: bla bla bla 

[Bild]

Bitte erst die Antwort geben dann, unten die Lösung sehen.  :Wink: 

 |

 |

[scroll]

 |

 |

[Bild]

Text, und neue Story.

Claws währe allein für diesen Spaß Verteiler nicht geeignet.

Genauso sieht es aus wenn ich eine Abhandlung über Krankheiten von Bienen mit Bildern dokumentieren möchte, wo der die Bilder umfließende Text direkt die Krankheitsstadien dokumentieren soll. Claws kann das nicht.

Es gibt nicht nur Sysadmin Dinge im Leben, die sich mit 100% Text erklären lassen. Es muß dem Umfeld angepaßt sein, und IT muß eben auch Spaß machen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Der Gnomeanteil kommt so gut wie fast nur von Ubuntu oder Debian.

 

*hust Das halte ich für ein Gerücht   :Cool: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Der Gnomeanteil kommt so gut wie fast nur von Ubuntu oder Debian. 
> 
> *hust Das halte ich für ein Gerücht  

 

Naja war ich von ausgegangen, wenn ich Ubuntu und Debian (Etch) installiere, ist bei beiden standartmäßig immer nur Gnome vorhanden, KDE wird erst umständlich nachinstalliert.

Von diesem Gnomeanteil durch Ubuntu/Debian sind auch Heiseposter ausgegangen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Von diesem Gnomeanteil durch Ubuntu/Debian sind auch Heiseposter ausgegangen.

 

hmm du magst ja zum größeren Teil Recht haben; der User an sich ist ja faul und bleibt überwiegend bei den Defaults - aber das Heiseforum so generell und unreflektiert als Quelle harter Fakten heranzuziehen ist naja ähm irgendwie mutig   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

*hust*

Ich muss das grade mal klar stellen das man auch ganz absichtlich Gnome benutzen kann! ;)

Ich liebe mein Gnome. Zwar benutze ich nicht sonderlich viele mitgelieferte Gnome-Programme, mag aber GDM und wie einfach es ist unter Gnome neue Themes zu installieren. Z.B. einfach die Tar-Datein mit Drag + Drop ins Theme-Auswahlfenster ziehen.

Unter KDE hab ich mich als Neuling mit sowas schwer getan und fand den Konfigurationsaufwand zu hoch. Auch hatte ich unter Gentoo mehrer Versionen von KDE parallel installiert und dann sucht man sich blöd in den Config-Dateien. Und bis mann sie dann in den richtigen Ordner kopiert.. das kann dauern.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Von diesem Gnomeanteil durch Ubuntu/Debian sind auch Heiseposter ausgegangen. 
> 
> hmm du magst ja zum größeren Teil Recht haben; der User an sich ist ja faul und bleibt überwiegend bei den Defaults - aber das Heiseforum so generell und unreflektiert als Quelle harter Fakten heranzuziehen ist naja ähm irgendwie mutig  

 

Jep, Beispiel Windows, ich war die letzen 2 Jahre an 24/7 Browserspiele beteiligt, die Kommunity dort im Teamspeak diskutierend war zu mehr als 50% vom IE überzeugt, die Antworten wahren: 

"Ich hab doch einen Browser, den kenne ich und da bleibe ich bei, warum soll ich mir den FF installieren, dann muß ich ja jetzt neu lernen."

So ist das.

Nunja zu Heise, habe annähernd doppelte soviele Postings dort wie hier, und ich kenne meine Pappenheimer dort genauso, die richtigen Threads von Leuten zu finden die nicht flamen ist garnicht so schwer, wenn man einen Großteil davon kennt. Farben interresieren dort nicht, es sind Namen die man sich als Stammkunde merkt.  :Wink: 

ChrisJumper, ich sage doch nichts gegen Gnome, wenn du damit glücklich bist ist doch gut. Dafür haben wir ja soviele Desktopmöglichkeiten. Ich nutze doch auch nur Fluxbox. Habe aber KDE aus 3 Gründen zusätzlich installiert. a) Man muß auf dem laufenden bleiben, b) ich nutze den Konqueror-Dateimanager wenn ich eine größere Anzahl an Bilder verwalte/sortiere (habe so grob 20.000) ansonsten für die Arbeit verwende ich ausschließlich "worker", c) ich installiere Linux für Windowsumsteiger und muß denen auch etwas anderes als Fluxbox präsentieren.

Gnome liegt mir selbst nicht so, finde den Nautilus nicht nach meinem Geschmack, und bin doch Verfechter von Vielfältigkeit. Du wirst nirgendst Postings von mir gegen Gnome finden, ich halte mich einfach daraus.  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> ... ansonsten für die Arbeit verwende ich ausschließlich "worker" ...

 

Oh, cool ... das benutzen wirklich Leute? Auch mit dem avfs-Gezumpel?  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

dertobi123, aber klar doch, ich habe vor Linux 8 Jahre mit dem Amiga gelebt und programmiert, und der Vorgänger von Worker gehörte einfach dazu, die Bedienung kenne ich in und auswendig, ist wie mit den  Leuten die Emacs oder Vi bedienen.  :Very Happy: 

avfs, nein noch nicht, aber ist in Planung.  :Wink: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Der Anteil von ubuntu ist eigentlich erfreulich groß, immerhin wird fast immer von Neulingen aufgrund des Rufs zu ubuntu gegriffen und zumeist ist die Installation/ Benutzung recht problemlos. Das steigert den Anteil von Linux Nutzern. Weit besser als Suse ist es abermals.  :Wink:  Und wenn sich der eine oder andere zu gentoo verirrt soll es doch nicht unser Schaden sein, oder? 

Gnome oder KDE ist ja eigentlich egal, ich habe Gnome eine ganze Weile verwendet unter Fedora und Ubuntu (2004?), mittlerweile nutze ich ausschließlich KDE, weil mir das Gesamtkonzept gefällt und die Optik. Zu sparsamen WM konnte ich mich nie entschließen (außer zu Testzwecken), meine PCs hatten immer genügend Leistung.

----------

## Inte

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Der Gnomeanteil kommt so gut wie fast nur von Ubuntu oder Debian.

 Von Solaris vielleicht auch  :Wink:  Ok, soviel Solaris-Nutzer werden bei der Umfrage nicht mitmachen, aber durch den JDS (sofern die kein CDE benutzen) haben die auf jeden Fall GNOME installiert.

----------

## UTgamer

Inte mag sein, aber (Open-)Solaris kam in der Umfrage jedoch nicht vor.

Es geht dem Magazin ja um Desktops nicht um Workstations.

Nun wenn man sich Umfragen der Vorjahre anschaut, lag Gentoo immer auf Platz 4.

Gerade durch die vielen Neueinsteiger hätte ich das die letzten 2 Jahre nicht erwartet.

Kenne sehr viele Multikulturen in den umliegenden Städten (Russen, Türken) die zusätzlich als 3. oder 4. Sprache kein Englisch sprechen und wenn sie mein Gentoo sehen fragen sie immer ob sich dies ohne Englischkenntnisse sauber benutzen läßt, nun da muß ich passen und ihnen die Klickibuntidistries empfehlen. Unter "man" ist ja auch fast alles Englisch, da liegt eventuel. auch der Erfolg von Windows begründet.

KDE ist z.B. wunderbar auf Deutsch, die Installerfrontends von Debian und Abkömlingen sind es ebenfalls, von Portage und Tools aber nicht. 2004 hatte ich auch an einem Übersetzerprojekt teilgenommen (nicht Gentoo), das aber sang und klanglos eingestellt wurde, jetzt aber auch kaum Zeit mehr dafür habe.

Die Menschen die kein Englisch können wollen über ihren Desktop wie unter Windows installieren, Gnome & KDE bieten mit z.B. Synaptics das perfekte Frontend für apt-get Distris sie spielen damit diesen Distris in die Hände und Gentoo geht da leer aus, OpenSuse mit You/Yast. Erst für alle anderen die keine Probleme mit Englisch haben kommt Gentoo in Frage. Und ohne diese Kulturkreise sich trotzdem noch auf Platz 4 zu halten ist doch bemerkenswert finde ich, oder etwa nicht?

----------

## schachti

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu: Ich finde ein OS auf deutsch zwar ganz angenehm und begrüße daher auch Übersetzungen in andere Sprachen - aber angesichts der doch sehr begrenzten personellen Ressourcen bei gentoo finde ich es sinnvoller, die Arbeitskraft in das System (ebuilds, Weiterentwicklung von portage etc.) zu investieren als in das "Drumrum".

----------

## UTgamer

Ja Schachti bin der gleichen Meinung, war nur richtig überrascht das unser System sich so weit oben hält. Und es war ein Erklärungsversuch warum die anderen 3 auf den Plätzen vor uns liegen, mehr sollte es nicht sein. Außer hat jemand noch eine weitere Theorie?

----------

## Necoro

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Meine persönliche Meinung dazu: Ich finde ein OS auf deutsch zwar ganz angenehm und begrüße daher auch Übersetzungen in andere Sprachen - aber angesichts der doch sehr begrenzten personellen Ressourcen bei gentoo finde ich es sinnvoller, die Arbeitskraft in das System (ebuilds, Weiterentwicklung von portage etc.) zu investieren als in das "Drumrum".

 

Naja ... Übersetzung kann aber auch von Nicht-Programmierern gemacht werden  :Smile: . Dass heißt, es bindet nicht unbedingt die Gentoo-Ressourcen sondern zieht (optimalerweise) neue an  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Naja ... Übersetzung kann aber auch von Nicht-Programmierern gemacht werden . Dass heißt, es bindet nicht unbedingt die Gentoo-Ressourcen sondern zieht (optimalerweise) neue an 

 

Wenn dem so wäre wäre das Übersetzungsteam (wie eigentlich alle Teams/Herds in Gentoo ganz generell) nicht bereits jetzt schon knapp an Ressourcen, d.h. der Leidensdruck der 'gerne Deutsch haben will'-User ist scheinbar nicht hoch genug hier mitzuhelfen.

----------

## disi

Also ich persoenlich ziehe sowieso ein englisches (internationales) System vor, weil man eben mehr Ressourcen hat. Ein Mix aus zwei Sprachen finde ich grausam... das ist eine persoenlich Neigung   :Wink: 

Auf der anderen Seite finde ich die Arbeit toll, die Uebersetzer leisten um Leuten den Einstieg in die Computerwelt und besonders Linux zu erleichtern. Ohne solche Helfer waeren viele Leute voellig aufgeschissen und wuerden schnell die Lust verlieren. In Deutschland geniessen wir den Vorteil einer sehr grossen Linux Community   :Exclamation: 

----------

## a.forlorn

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> KDE ist z.B. wunderbar auf Deutsch, die Installerfrontends von Debian und Abkömlingen sind es ebenfalls, von Portage und Tools aber nicht. 2004 hatte ich auch an einem Übersetzerprojekt teilgenommen (nicht Gentoo), das aber sang und klanglos eingestellt wurde, jetzt aber auch kaum Zeit mehr dafür habe.
> 
> Die Menschen die kein Englisch können wollen über ihren Desktop wie unter Windows installieren, Gnome & KDE bieten mit z.B. Synaptics das perfekte Frontend für apt-get Distris sie spielen damit diesen Distris in die Hände und Gentoo geht da leer aus, OpenSuse mit You/Yast. Erst für alle anderen die keine Probleme mit Englisch haben kommt Gentoo in Frage. Und ohne diese Kulturkreise sich trotzdem noch auf Platz 4 zu halten ist doch bemerkenswert finde ich, oder etwa nicht?

 

Kuroo sollte da helfen, wenn Du KDE vorinstallierst.

http://forums.kuroo.org/

----------

## musv

 *disi wrote:*   

> ...Ohne solche Helfer waeren viele Leute voellig aufgeschissen...

   :Cool: 

----------

## der.gecko

also ich muss sagen, der erfolg von ubuntu hat mich schon ein wenig überrascht. es meiner meinung nicht gerade das "beste" betriebsystem, aber wenn es mehr und mehr user anzieht, kann das nur gut für linux sein. der erfolg von gentoo dagegen war klar, hat es sich doch zu einer quasi-"elitären" distro gemausert, die viele erfahrene user vorziehen.

so, jetzt muss ich doch noch mal meinen senf zum thema gnome/kde geben^^

<senf>

kde ist doof, für mich kommen nur gnome und xfce in frage

</senf>

 :Razz: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *disi wrote:*   

> Also ich persoenlich ziehe sowieso ein englisches (internationales) System vor, weil man eben mehr Ressourcen hat. Ein Mix aus zwei Sprachen finde ich grausam... das ist eine persoenlich Neigung  
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite finde ich die Arbeit toll, die Uebersetzer leisten um Leuten den Einstieg in die Computerwelt und besonders Linux zu erleichtern. Ohne solche Helfer waeren viele Leute voellig aufgeschissen und wuerden schnell die Lust verlieren. In Deutschland geniessen wir den Vorteil einer sehr grossen Linux Community  

 Stell dir einfach vor das System wäre in französisch, mal sehen ob du noch Lust hättest es zu nutzen wenn du 0 französch könntest.  :Wink: 

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Kuroo sollte da helfen, wenn Du KDE vorinstallierst.
> 
> http://forums.kuroo.org/

 

Macht das auch revdep-rebuild automatisch?

Jungs ihr belügt euch doch selbst, wenn ihr euch zu diesem Thema so äußert. Wer kein Englisch kann hat nicht viel Freude. So ist es einfach. Wißt ihr wie oft mich Frau fragt was das heist, obwohl ich ihr http://dict.leo.org/ in die persönliche Lesenzeichenleiste gepackt habe? Wenn ich ihr System nicht warten würde, würde sie in 10 Jahren noch mit dem gleichen unveränderten System unterwegs sein.  :Wink: 

Stellt euer System einfach mal zum testen komplett außer dem Desktop auf Französich um, ich möchte wissen wielange ihr es durchhaltet nicht bei jedem Wort nachzuschlagen.  :Wink: 

Es wird die nächsten Jahre eben weiterhin so bleiben müßen. Eine Umstellung wie Windows sie mit Millionen an Entwicklungsdollars führt die genug Manpower für solche Aufgaben einkaufen, können wir nur gemeinschaftlich bewältigen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   Also ich persoenlich ziehe sowieso ein englisches (internationales) System vor, weil man eben mehr Ressourcen hat. Ein Mix aus zwei Sprachen finde ich grausam... das ist eine persoenlich Neigung  
> 
>  Stell dir einfach vor das System wäre in französisch, mal sehen ob du noch Lust hättest es zu nutzen wenn du 0 französch könntest. 

 

Als ich mit 14 meinen ersten Rechner mit DOS 6.0 bekam, konnte ich 0 English und hab trotzdem geschaft, mein DOS zu bedienen. Wo der Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.

Ich denke ähnlich wie disi: ich finde System in 2 Sprachen einfach grasusam und um ehrlich zu sein, Systeme auf etwas, was nicht English ist, mag cich überhaupt nicht, ich bin ein Feind von Übersetzungen. Aber ich habe die Einstellung "jedem das Seine", und wenn jemand ein System auf Deutsch haben will, so soll es sich eins installieren, also finde ich toll, dass es Leute gibt, die bei der Übersetzungen der Dokus helfen. Ich sehe keine Notwendigkeit darin und werde demnach so etwas nie unterstützen. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wer kein Englisch kann hat nicht viel Freude. So ist es einfach. Wißt ihr wie oft mich Frau fragt was das heist, obwohl ich ihr http://dict.leo.org/ in die persönliche Lesenzeichenleiste gepackt habe? Wenn ich ihr System nicht warten würde, würde sie in 10 Jahren noch mit dem gleichen unveränderten System unterwegs sein. 
> 
> 

 

Die meisten unter uns sind Freaks und arbeiten/spielen am PC so oder so. Andere Leute denken anders als wir und sehen den PC mit ganz anderen Augen. Für die ist der PC nur ein Kasten, mit dem man die eine oder andere Arbeit erledigt und das war's, und die Arbeit soll dadruch erleichtert werden. Deswegen wollen sie "nichts neues lernen" oder so. Aber ich gehöre nicht dazu, von daher behalte ich mein Gentoo auf Englsich only für immer  :Smile: 

----------

## big-birdy

Ich hab mal eine ganz dumme Frage. Ich würde gerne Gentoo unterstützen. Ich kann aber leider kaum / gar nicht programmieren. An wen kann ich mich wenden, wenn ich bei Übersetzungen helfen möchte?

mfg

Big-birdy

----------

## think4urs11

 *big-birdy wrote:*   

> An wen kann ich mich wenden

 

http://www.gentoo.de/proj/de/gtt/information.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gdp/international.xml

----------

## Max Steel

Ich finde ein "gemixtes" System immer noch besser als ein "reines" Englisches System, denn das was ich nicht weiß, das steht schon Deutsch da, und wenn ich einen Text sehe kann ich mir den Sinn erschließen, aber andere können das eben nicht, die versagen komplett bei fremdsprachigen Systemen.

Wie schon gesagt wurde, stellt euer System auf Franz oder Türkisch oder Russisch, irgendwas, ihr werdet nicht lange durchhalten, das kann ich euch sagen, natürlich, Ihr wisst ja schon wo so das wichtigste ist, aber trotzdem.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *disi wrote:*   

> Also da kommt man sich vor wie ein Alien...  
> 
> Ich haette nie gedacht das so viele Ubuntu nutzen. Ich bin da mit Gentoo und Windowmaker schon echt einer der Underdogs.
> 
> Wie auch immer hab mal mitgestimmt.

 Ich denke, das liegt an dem Rummel, der um Ubuntu gemacht wird. Und außerdem ist die Sache doch seeeeehr Einsteigerfreundlich. Ich denke der Durchschnittsuser will einfach ein Betriebssystem installieren und nutzen, ohne Handbücher, Foren etc.

----------

## xraver

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   Also da kommt man sich vor wie ein Alien...  
> 
> Ich haette nie gedacht das so viele Ubuntu nutzen. Ich bin da mit Gentoo und Windowmaker schon echt einer der Underdogs.
> 
> Wie auch immer hab mal mitgestimmt. Ich denke, das liegt an dem Rummel, der um Ubuntu gemacht wird. Und außerdem ist die Sache doch seeeeehr Einsteigerfreundlich. Ich denke der Durchschnittsuser will einfach ein Betriebssystem installieren und nutzen, ohne Handbücher, Foren etc.

 

Das feine an (U,K,X,E)buntu ist auch das man die CD wirklich umsonst bekommt.(keine Versandkosten, nix)

----------

## UTgamer

Da wurde mächtig gepuscht von OpenSuse Seite, es muß sich so um die 7000 Neueinträge für Opensuse handeln, die haben jetzt ganz plötzlich um mehr als 10% zugelegt, Evolution haben sie direkt mit hochgezogen.

Ab nun ist die Umfrage ungültig, vorher hatte OpenSuse rund 9 %!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## der.gecko

ich hab gerade mal geschaut... da wird ja gar nicht geprüft ob man schon an der umfrage teilgenommen hat oder nicht... keine ip's keine cookies oder sonst irgendwas, was einen missbrauch irgendwie eindämmen könnnte.

so wird das nichts...

----------

